# 300ZX booster and master cylinder



## SIL-S15 (Apr 9, 2005)

k guys i really need all of u in this one well i recently did my brakes and umm yesterday i had a 93 
non turbo 300zx brake booster and master cylinder installed, and it was driving 
fine but when i was on my way home the rear calipers locked up to the point where smoke was coming from the back that was the pads burning by the way, now i was affraid 
something like this would happen. im not upgrading yet to the 300zx brakes yet 
but i wanted to have the booster and brake master cylinder installed already so 
is there anyway to make it work or would i have to return them and get te stock 
ones put back in...thanx guys


----------



## K2Fugative169 (Mar 31, 2005)

if i was you i'd return them and get the stock ones if you're not going to install the 300ZX conversion brakes yet. it seems a little pointless to have all the extra brake fluid in the system, etc. when you aren't using the 4 piston calipers. that could be what's causing the rears to lock up. i know my friend's S13 w/Z32 front conversion locks up the rear brakes once in a while, but not to the extent that you described. also, i've never heard of anyone using the Z32 brake booster for the swap. i could be wrong, but i thought the only thing to use was the S13 automatic power brake booster because it gave a bit better pedal feel. either way, i would get the brakes also or get the stock stuff put on for now, not halfway in between.


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

something has got to be wrong with your booster. I don't have a booster in mine, but when I did my swap I put in the MC before I had the new calipers and it was fine


----------



## SIL-S15 (Apr 9, 2005)

little240boy said:


> something has got to be wrong with your booster. I don't have a booster in mine, but when I did my swap I put in the MC before I had the new calipers and it was fine



the booster is brand new from the dealer


----------



## ZooYork (Jun 23, 2004)

master cough cylinder


----------



## SIL-S15 (Apr 9, 2005)

ZooYork said:


> master cough cylinder



my boy is returning the booster for an automatic 240sx booster with the 300zx master cylinder so it should work now.

the booster from the 300zx is so big the pedal sits to high and he tried to adjust the pedal but no go all the calipers would stay engaged.


----------

